# No-Bean, no-Rotel, Delicious Winter Soup



## TeachingTulip (Dec 9, 2009)

"Nang's Clam Chowder"

4 slices bacon, diced
3 entire green onions, chopped
5 potatoes cubed 1/2"
2 tbsp green peppers, chopped
1 stalk celery, chopped
1 carrot, sliced thin
1 clove garlic, chopped
2 C water
1 tsp salt
1/2 tsp pepper
1 tsp Worchestire Sauce
4 drops Tobasco Sauce
2 C clams, chopped with juice
1 Pint Half and Half 

Saute bacon until crisp; add onions, potatoes, green peppers, celery, carrots, and garlic. Pour in water and season with salt, pepper, Worchestire Sauce*, and Tobasco.*

Cover and simmer for 15 minutes or until potatoes are fork-tender. 

Mash mixture slightly with potato masher.

In separate pan, heat clams in their juice and add heated clams/juice to potato mixture. Pour in half and half cream. Stir well and heat until hot but do not boil.

Serves 4 and a hot cheese-bread accompanies, nicely.

*DO NOT SUBSTITUTE WITH "ROTEL", OR ANYTHING CLOSE TO WHATEVER THAT PARTICULAR PRODUCT MIGHT BE.

AND DO NOT, BY ALL MEANS, ADD ANY VELVEETA CHEESE!


----------



## Herald (Dec 9, 2009)

Now, this is a soup I can eat without the dramatics that accompany bean soup.


----------



## Michael (Dec 9, 2009)

Rhonda, I was with you until the "DO NOT, BY ALL MEANS, ADD ANY VELVEETA CHEESE" part. Nope, gotta bail on that one...if a soup's too good for Velveeta, _that's where I draw the line!! _


----------



## TeachingTulip (Dec 9, 2009)

Michael Turner said:


> Rhonda, I was with you until the "DO NOT, BY ALL MEANS, ADD ANY VELVEETA CHEESE" part. Nope, gotta bail on that one...if a soup's too good for Velveeta, _that's where I draw the line!! _



Ha!

Well, if you insist, might I recommend you only grate just a little bit to add to the top of your soup bowl . . .for flavor accentuation only!

Otherwise, you risk adding gunk to your body and soul, as well as destroying the finer culinary taste of my most excellent winter soup recipe.


----------

